# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Ετήσια Πανελλήνια συνάντηση ραδιοερασιτεχνών στην ΤΕΧΝΟΠΟΛΙΣ

## ALTAiR

Η καθιερωμένη ετήσια Πανελλήνια συνάντηση των Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών (HAM FEST) φέτος για πρώτη φορά θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις εγκαταστάσεις της "ΤΕΧΝΟΠΟΛΙΣ" (ΓΚΑΖΙ) στις 2 & 3 Ιουνίου. 

Η είσοδος θα είναι ελεύθερη για το κοινό.

----------


## sv1her

Αγαπητοί φίλοι

Το Σαββατοκύριακο 2 και 3 Ιουνίου 2007 η Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών διοργανώνει για 15η χρονιά την Πανελλήνια Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση – Hamfest 2007, η οποία έχει πλέον καθιερωθεί και προσελκύει εκατοντάδες ραδιοερασιτέχνες από όλη την Ελλάδα και όχι μόνο. Η φετινή διοργάνωση έχει το επιπλέον προσόν, ότι θα πραγματοποιηθεί σ’ έναν από τους ομορφότερους εκθεσιακούς χώρους της Αθήνας και συγκεκριμένα στην «ΤΕΧΝΟΠΟΛΙΣ» του Δήμου Αθηναίων, Πειραιώς 100, στο Γκάζι.

Στη συνάντηση θα πάρουν μέρος ως εκθέτες αντιπρόσωποι, έμποροι και κατασκευαστές με συσκευές, κατασκευές, παρελκόμενα και άλλα υλικά τηλεπικοινωνιών, επιστημονικές εκδόσεις και άλλα συναφή προϊόντα με σκοπό την ενημέρωση των ραδιοερασιτεχνών αλλά και των φίλων της ασύρματης επικοινωνίας καθώς και την επίδειξη, προώθηση και διάθεση τηλεπικοινωνιακού και λοιπού εξοπλισμού νέας τεχνολογίας. Ειδικός χώρος έχει προβλεφθεί για τη λειτουργία «Ραδιοερασιτεχνικής Αγοράς Μεταχειρισμένων», που απευθύνεται σε συναδέλφους ραδιοερασιτέχνες απ’ όλη την Ελλάδα.

Κατά την διάρκεια της διήμερης εκδήλωσης θα πραγματοποιηθούν σεμινάρια και διαλέξεις με σκοπό την ενημέρωση και επιμόρφωση σε ραδιοερασιτεχνικά θέματα. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε: «Ιονοσφαιρική διάδοση στους 50 και 70 MHz από την Αθήνα κατά την διάρκεια των 3 τελευταίων ηλιακών κύκλων 1978-2006” και «Η επικοινωνία από το Α μέχρι το Ω».

----------


## sv1her

Αφίσα με όλες τις πληροφορίες για τη 15η Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση -HamFest 2007 της ¨ενωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών.

----------


## socrates

Έγινε και η δημοσίευση στην 1η σελίδα...

 ::  *Τα επόμενα βήματα...*

*1.* Επίσκεψη στη <<ΤΕΧΝΟΠΟΛΙΣ>> για να εντοπίσουμε τι ακριβώς θα χρειαστούμε (κατόπιν συνεννοήσεως με τους υπεύθυνους του χώρου).

*2.* Αναζήτηση dedicate link στην περιοχή για πρόσβαση στο awmn
(Παρακαλώ να σημειωθεί η περιοχή στο WiND)

*3.* Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής για εργασίες στησίματος
..α. Ασύρματου Εξοπλισμού 
..β. Περιπτέρου

*4.* Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής από άτομα που θα υποστηρίξουν την παρουσία μας κατά την διάρκεια της έκθεσης (Ποιες μέρες και ώρες).

 ::  *Σημειώσεις....*
Ωράριο λειτουργίας της έκθεσης:
Σάββατο 02/06/2007 από τις 12 το μεσημέρι μέχρι τις 8 το βράδυ.
Κυριακή 03/06/2007 από τις 9 το πρωί μέχρι τις 3 το μεσημέρι.

 ::  *Αρχικές Σκέψεις....*
- Να έχουμε έτοιμα t-shirt και polo μπλουζάκια του awmn
- Να συμμετέχουμε με μια δικιά μας mini-παρουσίαση στον ειδικά διαμορφωμένο χώρο.

----------


## sv1bds

Με δεδομένο οτι γνωρίζω προσωπικά τα άτομα αλλά και τη νοοτροπία και 
των 2 , οτι μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Ηδη έχω μιλήσει με τον Δημήτρη SV1EDZ (έφορο τεχνικής επιτροπής ) για τη προετοιμασία στησίματος συστήματος ECHOLINK. Είναι Voce over IP gateway σε ασύρματο ( δείτε http://www.echolink.org). Στο μέτρο που οι τρέχουσες 2 δουλειές επιτρέπουν να βοηθήσω . Ακόμα ξέρω 2 τεχνικούς του 984 που δουλεούν εκεί ....
Συγχαρητήρια για τη κοινή δράστηριότητα.

Ποιος ασχολείται με το θέμα ?


Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## dti

> *2.* Αναζήτηση dedicate link στην περιοχή για πρόσβαση στο awmn
> (Παρακαλώ να σημειωθεί η περιοχή στο WiND)


Ήδη μετονομάστηκε το node #1289 σε [email protected]hamfest2007 
Για dedicated link δεν τίθεται θέμα: senius (#10636), infosat2 (#10403), NoisyJohn (#4462) είναι σε απόσταση από 300 ως 600 μ. και με σοβαρές πιθανότητες για καθαρή οπτική επαφή. Ας μας πουν οι ίδιοι βέβαια τί βλέπουν και τί μπορούν να κάνουν για την περίπτωση.

 ::  Μήπως να σκεφτόμασταν για την εγκατάσταση ενός μόνιμου κόμβου στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο;

----------


## noisyjohn

σήμερα ασχολιέμαι με το hotspot. Εχω βάλει δύο sector και θα τις ενώσω
wlan1+wlan2 σε bridge (hotspot)
wlan1->vlan wlan2->vlan άλλο bridge (clients)
προλαβαίνω τις ημερομηνίες (... κάποια από τις σαλάτες θα δουλέψει  ::  )

*edit* Απόσταση: 0.607 km, καρφί

----------


## socrates

> Ποιος ασχολείται με το θέμα ?


Είναι σε επικονωνία οι δύο Σύλλογοι (AWMN και ΕΕΡ) μέσω των ΔΣ τους.
Γιώργο για οτιδήποτε μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις με μένα ή να στήλεις mail στο ds [at] awmn.net. Φυσικά υπάρχει και το forum.

----------


## petzi

O κόμβος sv1ggc #7651 διατίθεται να στρέψει iface προς το χώρο της εκδήλωσης (900m). Η οπτική θεωρείται δεδομένη.

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> *2.* Αναζήτηση dedicate link στην περιοχή για πρόσβαση στο awmn
> (Παρακαλώ να σημειωθεί η περιοχή στο WiND)
> 
> 
> 
> Για dedicated link δεν τίθεται θέμα: senius (#10636), infosat2 (#10403), NoisyJohn (#4462) είναι σε απόσταση από 300 ως 600 μ. και με σοβαρές πιθανότητες για καθαρή οπτική επαφή. Ας μας πουν οι ίδιοι βέβαια τί βλέπουν και τί μπορούν να κάνουν για την περίπτωση.


Αμεσα μπορουνε να δώσουνε σαν client, o noisyjohn και ο infosat2.
Ακόμα το δικό μου access point δουλεύει με internal antenna. Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να βαλω omni.

Τέλεια οπτική επαφη πάντος, υπάρχει με τον noisyjohn.

Αν χρειαστει να σας δώσω B.B. Link , μπορώ να κόψω προσωρινά το link με τον noisyjohn, και να σας το παραχωρίσω προσωρινά, μιάς που είμαι στο 300 μέτρα απο το Γκάζι, με τέλεια οπτική επαφή.

----------


## socrates

Κανονίστηκε να πάμε την Τρίτη απόγευμα (γύρω στις 6) να δούμε τον χώρο (Επειδή θα πάμε απόγευμα θα είναι ενημέρωμένος ο φύλακας να μας ανοίξει).

Όποιος είναι από την περιοχή και μπορεί να έρθει ας μου στήλει με PM το τηλέφωνο του.

Τα μπλουζάκια δεν θα προλάβουμε να τα έχουμε στην εκδήλωση γιατί μας είπαν 15 μέρες χρόνο παράδοσης.

----------


## noisyjohn

Θα είμαι εκεί  :: 
Απο σύνδεση υπάρχει νεότερο; (είμαι και εγώ διαθέσιμος)

----------


## socrates

> Θα είμαι εκεί 
> Απο σύνδεση υπάρχει νεότερο; (είμαι και εγώ διαθέσιμος)


Θα το δούμε επιτόπου αφού ξέρετε την περιοχή!

----------


## chrislsp

Μπράβο παιδιά!!!!Πάω στο hamfest εδώ και χρόνια λόγω του πατέρα μου που είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και μέλος του ΕΕΡ και ελπίζω να έχω αυτή τη φορά την ευκαιρία να δω ένα περίπτερο του AWMN!!!  ::   ::

----------


## sv1her

χμ... αργα θα πάτε, αλλα θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι εκεί

----------


## mojiro

ντοκουμεντα απο την κατάληψη του χωρου απο ταραχοποια στοιχεια...

----------


## socrates

Λοιπόν...

Χρήσιμη η χθεσινή επίσκεψή μας στον χώρο! Μαζί ήρθε και ο senius, noisy_john, ο βασίλης (bill?), o mojiro και o petzi. Εκεί συναντηθήκαμε με τον sv1her ο οποίος μας έδειξε τα κατατόπια. Δεν είχα ξαναπάει και εντυπωσιάστηκα με αυτή την γωνία της Αθήνας. Ειδικά δε, τώρα που άνοιξε και ο καινούργιος σταθμός μετρό *Κεραμεικός*, η πρόσβαση βελτιώθηκε αρκετά.

Ο χώρος είναι αρκετά καλός και προβλέπεται να έρθει πολύς κόσμος. To HamFest είναι η ετήσια συνάντηση των απανταχού ραδιοερασιτεχνών και η 1η παρουσία του awmn ευελπιστούμε να είναι σημαντική.

Δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα να στήσουμε ένα if που θα μας βγάζει στο υπόλοιπο awmn. Πιθανές επιλογές λόγω οπτικής είναι ο Νίκος (sv1ggc) με τον οποίο μίλησαμε τηλεφωνικά και επίσης υπάρχει ένας client ο zanzac (#3605) o οποίος είναι στα 100 μέτρα και την κεραία του την βλέπουμε από τον προαύλιο χώρο. 

Σήμερα θα πάμε από Σύλλογο να συγκεντρώσουμε τον εξοπλισμό.
Στον χώρο θα μπορέσουμε να πάμε ξανά *την Παρασκευή* νωρίς (γύρω στις 5) απλά για να αφήσουμε κάποιον βαρύ εξοπλισμό (2 πάγκους, καρέκλες). Στον προαύλιο χώρο γίνεται το jazz festival από τις 7 και μετά. Θα χρειαστούμε κάποιον με ένα φορτηγάκι που θα μπορέσει να μεταφέρει κάποια πράγματα από τον σύλλογο στην <<Τεχνόπολις>>.

Tο κυρίως στήσιμο θα γίνει το Σάββατο πρωί (μέχρι τις 12 που ξεκινάει η έκθεση). Εκεί θα χρειαστούμε αρκετά χέρια για να γίνουν τα στησίματα.

Περιμένω ενεργή συμμετοχή από το awmn. Είναι από τις εκδηλώσεις-ευκαιρίες που μας φέρνουν πιο κοντά!

Edit: Το bold

----------


## ALTAiR

> Λοιπόν...
> 
> Χρήσιμη η χθεσινή επίσκεψή μας στον χώρο! Μαζί ήρθε και ο senius, noisy_john, ο βασίλης (bill?), o mojiro και o petzi. Εκεί συναντηθήκαμε με τον sv1her ο οποίος μας έδειξε τα κατατόπια. Δεν είχα ξαναπάει και εντυπωσιάστηκα με αυτή την γωνία της Αθήνας. Ειδικά δε, τώρα που άνοιξε και ο καινούργιος σταθμός μετρό *Κεραμεικός*, η πρόσβαση βελτιώθηκε αρκετά.
> 
> Ο χώρος είναι αρκετά καλός και προβλέπεται να έρθει πολύς κόσμος. To HamFest είναι η ετήσια συνάντηση των απανταχού ραδιοερασιτεχνών και η 1η παρουσία του awmn ευελπιστούμε να είναι σημαντική.
> 
> Δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα να στήσουμε ένα if που θα μας βγάζει στο υπόλοιπο awmn. Πιθανές επιλογές λόγω οπτικής είναι ο Νίκος (sv1ggc) με τον οποίο μίλησαμε τηλεφωνικά και επίσης υπάρχει ένας client ο zanzac (#3605) o οποίος είναι στα 100 μέτρα και την κεραία του την βλέπουμε από τον προαύλιο χώρο. 
> 
> Σήμερα θα πάμε από Σύλλογο να συγκεντρώσουμε τον εξοπλισμό.
> ...


Κάποιο bannerάκι(μουσαμά όπως αυτόν του nagios) χρειαζόμαστε?

----------


## dti

Καλό θα ήταν, σε μακρόστενο σχήμα (κάτι σαν πύργος κεραίας!)

Θέλουμε και αυτοκόλλητα (μια και μας κακόμαθες από την προηγούμενη φορά!)  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Καλό θα ήταν, σε μακρόστενο σχήμα (κάτι σαν πύργος κεραίας!)
> 
> Θέλουμε και αυτοκόλλητα (μια και μας κακόμαθες από την προηγούμενη φορά!)


πολλα θελουμε!

και ατομα να βοηθησουν θελουμε! αλλα μαλλον εμεις και εμεις θα μαστε παλι στα τρεξιματα

----------


## noisyjohn

+ κάτι ταραχοποιά στοιχεία που μένουν κοντά 
Τελικά αν κατάλαβες ακούσαμε χοντρά καντήλια από τον επιστάτη επειδή ανεβήκαμε στη σιδεριά ...  ::   ::

----------


## petzi

Το σχέδιο έχει ώς εξής:
*Παρασκευή 16:00 - 17:00 Έδρα*: Σύγκεντρωση και μεταφορά υλικου. Αφιξη sv1jra με φορτηγάκι και φόρτωση

*Παρασκευή 18:00 - ....* Τεχνόπολις : Ξεφόρτωμα υλικού - (ανάλογα με τη δυνατότητα να κινηθούμε διακριτικά μέχρι τις 20:00 που ξεκινά το jazzfestival) στήσιμο κόμβου και πιθανό link με γειτονικό κόμβο. - Στησιμο Περιπτέρου - Καλωδίωση - APs στο χώρο - video projector κλπ

*Σάββατο 09:00 - 12:00* - Συνέχιση στησίματος 

*Σάββατο 12:00 - τέλος έκθεσης* : Παρούσία στο χώρο του περιπτέρου

*Κυριακή 09:00 - 15:00* : Παρουσία στο χώρο του περιπτέρου

*Κυριακή 15:00* Επανασυγκέντρωση υλικού και μεταφορά στην Έδρα.

Το υλικό για το στήσιμο του κόμβου υπάρχει σχεδόν όλο. Ο kastaros_m θα φτιάξει και τα τελευταία rf καλώδια που μας λείπουν. 
*Παρακαλούνται πολύ όσοι επιθυμούν να βοηθήσουν να το δηλωσουν εδώ* και ας ανταποκριθούν στο παραπάνω πρόγραμμα. (παρακαλείται κάθε ένας που θα έρθει για βοήθεια να έχει μια υποτυπώδη εργαλειοθήκη με τα απαραίτητα)

Οι γείτονες κομβούχοι να δηλώσουν ετοιμότητα για παν ενδεχόμενο.

----------


## dti

Ο nikpangr μου έστειλε pm αναφέροντας οτι το ap του καλύπτει τον χώρο και υπάρχει ετοιμοπόλεμο interface αν τυχόν δεν βγει με κάποιον άλλον link.
Λόγω του προβλήματος με το πόδι του δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει ο ίδιος, πάντως η ταράτσα του είναι στη διάθεσή μας.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Καλό θα ήταν, σε μακρόστενο σχήμα (κάτι σαν πύργος κεραίας!)
> 
> Θέλουμε και αυτοκόλλητα (μια και μας κακόμαθες από την προηγούμενη φορά!)


Δεν υπόσχομαι πολλά, θα προσπαθήσω πάντως!

----------


## spirosco

Την Κυριακη θα περασω κι εγω.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Την Κυριακη θα περασω κι εγω.


Φέρε και το Νίκο μαζί!

----------


## sv1bds

Θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω το Σάββατο υπολογίζω από τις 11 και να μείνω μέχρι τις 12:30. Μετά με βλέπω μάλλον για τη Κυριακή πρωί για βόλτα.

Γιώργος

----------


## mojiro

> Πρόσβαση
> με Μετρό, Στάση Κεραμεικός - Μπλε Γραμμή
> με ΟΑΣΑ, 035, 049, 811, 815, 838, 914, Β18, Γ18, 731, 031

----------


## sv1her

Ο nikpangr μου έστειλε pm ότι δεν μπορεί να μετακινηθεί αλλα ότι χρειαστεί από τον κόμβο του και το ap awmn-10403 του (που δίνει αυτόματα ip). Έχει και ελεύθερο πιάτο....στην διάθεση μας ...

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Την Κυριακη θα περασω κι εγω.
> 
> 
> Φέρε και το Νίκο μαζί!


Δεν τον ξεκολλας αυτον ΣΚ απο Κορινθο με τιποτα  ::

----------


## petzi

ο nikpangr αποτελεί εναλλκτική έτσι κι αλλοιώς και θα είμαστε σε επαφή και μαζί του σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί.

Υπάρχει μεγάλη ανάγκη για βοήθεια στο στήσιμο για ο,τιδήποτε και δεν βλέπω να δηλώνει συμμετοχή *κανείς*.

Όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει ας τσεκάρει το παραπάνω πρόγραμμα και ας εμφανιστεί στους χώρους και στους χρόνους που αναγράφονται!

----------


## socrates

Δεν στήνονται όλα μαγικά... Όσοι θέλουν να προσφέρουν στο awmn με πράξεις τώρα είναι η ευκαιρία.

Θα είμαι στον χώρο μαζί με γνωστούς υπόπτους το απόγευμα μετά την δουλειά.

----------


## senius

> ο nikpangr αποτελεί εναλλκτική έτσι κι αλλοιώς και θα είμαστε σε επαφή και μαζί του σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί.


Δεν υπαρχει σε καμια περιπτωση, οπτικης επαφης με τον *nikpan*, Σωκράτη αν θυμάσε ανέβηκα στα μισά της μεταλλικης κατασκευης και δεν τον εβλεπα και πάλι.
Γνώμη μου είναι, ... οτι μπεί να μπεί επανω απο την μέση της μεταλλικής κατασκευης. Αλλα θα μας την πούνε οι φύλακες γιατί ειναι λίγο επικύνδυνο το σημειο (ερειπιο).

----------


## chrislsp

Παιδιά εγώ γράφω πανελλήνιες αύριο και δε ξέρω τι ώρα θα ξεμπερδέψω  ::  10.30 είναι η δυνατή αποχώρηση από την αίθουσα άρα αν φύγω εκείνη την ώρα από περιστέρι δε ξέρω πόσο θα κάνω...θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω αν και προς το τέλος δε ξέρω, αν θα σας φανούν 2 χέρια παραπάνω χρήσιμα  ::  .Θέλω πολύ να έρθω για βοήθεια πάντως, ώστε να γνωριστούμε και να προσφέρω και εγώ κάτι στην προσπάθεια...Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να είμαι εκεί καμιά ωρίτσα πιο πριν  ::

----------


## senius

Επισυνάπτω photos οπτικης επαφης απο την ταράτσα του djbill & senius.
Δύσκολα τα πράγματα, προσέξτε την μεταλλική επαφη που λέω πιό πάνω.

Πιστέυω οτι λινκ μπορει να γινει με τον *SV1GGC (#7651),* αν στηθει εξοπλισμος πανω στην μεταλλική κατασκευη, απέναντι ακριβως απο την εισοδο της έκθεσης.

----------


## dti

> Υπάρχει μεγάλη ανάγκη για βοήθεια στο στήσιμο για ο,τιδήποτε και δεν βλέπω να δηλώνει συμμετοχή *κανείς*.
> 
> Όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει ας τσεκάρει το παραπάνω πρόγραμμα και ας εμφανιστεί στους χώρους και στους χρόνους που αναγράφονται!


Ανάλογα κάποιες οικογενειακές και επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις, θα δω αν θα καταφέρω να περάσω σήμερα το απόγευμα ή αύριο το πρωί (το πιθανότερο).

----------


## ALTAiR

Πρόλαβα και τύπωσα κάποια αυτοκολλητάκια τελικώς.
Δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να προσφέρω άλλη βοήθεια λόγω υποχρεώσεων και αμαξιού που με τρακάρανε και το έχω στο φανοποιείο.
Αυτοκολλητάκια τα δίνω (αν μπορεί) στον Socrates που μένουμε κοντά. Σωκράτη να στα δώσω κάποια στιγμή? Αλλιώς θα τα φέρω εγώ Κυριακή.

----------


## socrates

> Παιδιά εγώ γράφω πανελλήνιες αύριο και δε ξέρω τι ώρα θα ξεμπερδέψω  10.30 είναι η δυνατή αποχώρηση από την αίθουσα άρα αν φύγω εκείνη την ώρα από περιστέρι δε ξέρω πόσο θα κάνω...θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω αν και προς το τέλος δε ξέρω, αν θα σας φανούν 2 χέρια παραπάνω χρήσιμα  .Θέλω πολύ να έρθω για βοήθεια πάντως, ώστε να γνωριστούμε και να προσφέρω και εγώ κάτι στην προσπάθεια...Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να είμαι εκεί καμιά ωρίτσα πιο πριν


Χρήστο η προσφορά σου για βοήθεια σε τιμά και μακάρι και άλλοι νέοι στο awmn να σκέφτονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

@Altair, Γιαννη μετά την δουλειά απόψε θα πάω στο Τεχνόπολις και μάλλον θα ξεμπερδέψω αργά (στην συνέχεια έχει και Τσέχικο Jazz Φεστιβάλ). Αν θέλεις συναντιώμαστε νωρίς νωρίς το Σάββατο πριν πάω για το υπόλοιπο στήσιμο και μου δίνεις τα αυτοκόλητα. Διαφορετικά θα σε περιμένουμε την Κυριακή που θα γίνεται χαμός από κόσμο.

----------


## chrislsp

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι εκεί νωρίς...το ότι θα έρθω να δώσω το παρόν είναι σίγουρο!  ::   ::

----------


## petzi

επετεύχθη εύκολα link με sv1ggc, μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία όμως στη μεταφορά πραγμάτων.
Ο χώρος ήδη καλύπτεται από AP του AWMN και εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά. Όσοι απολαμβάνουν το jazz Festival που παίζει σήμερα μπορούσαν να ρίξουν μια βολτίτσα στο δίκτυο.
Αύριο το πρωί απομένει το υπόλοιπο στήσιμο του "περιπτέρου"
Η συμβολή των katsaros_m, sv1jra, sokratisg υπήρξε αποφαστιστική και ευχαριστούμε για την άμεση ανταπόκρισή τους στο τηλεφωνικό κάλεσμα μας για βοήθεια.

----------


## socrates

Περικλή με πρόλαβες στο τσακ (πριν λίγο έφτασα σπίτι).
Δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτα περισσότερο παρά μόνο ότι ελπίζω να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή αύριο!

----------


## katsaros_m

Προσωπικα εισαι ευγενεστατος και καλοπροερετος αποδεχομαι το ευχαριστο για προτη και τελευτεα φορα σε παρακαλω.
Με εργα και οχι με λογια ολοι μας μπορουμαι και πρεπει να προσφερουμαι
θεορω αυτονοητο για μενα να προσφερω στο σηλλογο και δεσμευση οποτε διποτε με χριαζεται να ειμαι παρων.

----------


## sokratisg

Πλέον και στον χώρο της έκθεσης παίζουν όλα κομπλέ! (wifi στον εσωτερικό χώρο, δίκτυο στο firenas) 
Μόλις πριν από μια ώρα έφυγα από εκεί και έχει αρκετό κόσμο. Δεν βάζετε καμιά καμερούλα στο firenas να κάνει streaming το event?  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> .....
> Ο χώρος ήδη καλύπτεται από AP του AWMN και εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά. Όσοι απολαμβάνουν το jazz Festival που παίζει σήμερα μπορούσαν να ρίξουν μια βολτίτσα στο δίκτυο.


το φορητό συνδέθηκε αμέσως. Μιά χαρά σήμα.
Δεν γίνεται να αφήσουμε τον εξοπλισμό εκεί; Αλλο ένα σκυλοκαφέ στέκι για την περιοχή  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> .....
> Ο χώρος ήδη καλύπτεται από AP του AWMN και εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά. Όσοι απολαμβάνουν το jazz Festival που παίζει σήμερα μπορούσαν να ρίξουν μια βολτίτσα στο δίκτυο.
> 
> 
> το φορητό συνδέθηκε αμέσως. Μιά χαρά σήμα.
> Δεν γίνεται να αφήσουμε τον εξοπλισμό εκεί; Αλλο ένα σκυλοκαφέ στέκι για την περιοχή


Πάντος στην περίπτωση που θέλεται μόνιμο εξοπλισμό στον χώρο στο Γκάζι εγω και ο djbill, μπορούμε να σπάσουμε το link μας για να γίνει το Γκάζι σε *μόνιμη βάση* ο ενδιάμεσος μας.

EDIT : Sorry που δεν μπόρεσα να παρασταθώ χθές και σήμερα, ακόμα στην δουλειά είμαι.
Αυριο να δούμε.

----------


## petzi

> Δεν βάζετε καμιά καμερούλα στο firenas να κάνει streaming το event?


γιατί δεν το έστηνες επιτόπου? εκεί ήταν οι κάμερες....

----------


## dti

> [
> Δεν γίνεται να αφήσουμε τον εξοπλισμό εκεί; Αλλο ένα σκυλοκαφέ στέκι για την περιοχή


Κάτι τέτοιους χώρους θα έπρεπε να επιδιώκαμε να τους καλύπτουμε πάσει θυσία...  ::

----------


## prometheus

Υπαρχει αναγκη για βοηθεια αυριο το μεσημερι. Δυστυχως μαλλον δεν θα μπορεσω να παραστω.

@sokratisg: Τελικα πως συνδεθηκε το διαβολομενο firenas ? ενσυρματα ?

----------


## takistmr

Παιδια εγω θα πάω αυριο. Μήπως κάποιος έχει τις συντεταγμένες του εκθεσιακού κέντρου γιατί δεν γνωρίζω που βρίσκεται???
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## senius

> Παιδια εγω θα πάω αυριο. Μήπως κάποιος έχει τις συντεταγμένες του εκθεσιακού κέντρου γιατί δεν γνωρίζω που βρίσκεται???
> Ευχαριστώ!!!


Πειραιώς & Ιερά Οδός 
Εδώ

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1289

----------


## takistmr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από takistmr
> 
> Παιδια εγω θα πάω αυριο. Μήπως κάποιος έχει τις συντεταγμένες του εκθεσιακού κέντρου γιατί δεν γνωρίζω που βρίσκεται???
> Ευχαριστώ!!!
> 
> 
> Πειραιώς & Ιερά Οδός 
> Εδώ
> 
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1289



Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## chrislsp

Παιδιά πρέπει να πάτε όλοι στην έκθεση να βοηθήσετε τα παιδιά με τη παρουσία σας...πήγα σήμερα το πρωί μετά το σχολείο και έφυγα κατά τις 8+ αν θυμάμαι καλά...πολύ κόσμο, μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον-από κόσμο που ήξερε ή που ήθελε να μάθει!

Υ.Γ. Ο αριθμός των ραδιοερασιτεχνών που έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον για το δίκτυό μας λυπάμαι που το λέω μα ήταν πολύ πολύ μεγαλύτερος από τον αριθμό των χρηστών του awmn (αναφέρομαι σε αυτούς που δεν είχαν δουλειές και δεν ήρθαν).Νομίζω πως το να πάτε και να δώσετε το παρόν δε θα σας κοστίσει τίποτα!
(αν είστε νέοι και κολλάτε, εγώ δεν ήξερα κανέναν και σήμερα χάρηκα πολύ που γνώρισα τα παιδιά όπως τον Σωκράτη,Παναγιώτη,Μίλτο,Σωκράτη(g),Γιώργο,petzi,katsaro και άλλους σόρυ αν ξέχασα κάποιον!)

----------


## sokratisg

> γιατί δεν το έστηνες επιτόπου? εκεί ήταν οι κάμερες....


Δεν είχα χρόνο καρντιά μου...  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> (αν είστε νέοι και κολλάτε, εγώ δεν ήξερα κανέναν και σήμερα χάρηκα πολύ που γνώρισα τα παιδιά όπως τον Σωκράτη,Παναγιώτη,Μίλτο,Σωκράτη(g),Γιώργο,petzi,katsaro και άλλους σόρυ αν ξέχασα κάποιον!)


Τι εννοείς χάρηκες που τους γνώρισες?  ::   ::   ::  
Ξεκινάω και έρχομαι με την κόρη μου(θέλει να στήσει ένα firenas και έχει κάποιες ερωτήσεις) και τα stickerάκια που παρήγγειλε ο Δαμιανός.  ::

----------


## chrislsp

Ακόμη μια μέρα πέρασε και μπορώ να πω πως σήμερα είχε περισσότερο κόσμο από εχθές...Πήγα περίπου για 2 ώρες και μετά έφυγα γιατί είχα δουλειές.Πέρασε και ο Altair και μας έδωσε αυτοκόλλητα!!! Όσοι δε πήγατε...χάσατε!

Υ.Γ. Socrates...περιμένω να πάρεις τις φωτογραφίες από τον Παναγιώτη και από τον sv1her!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## RpMz

Καλά ήταν και σήμερα, πέρασα μία βόλτα, αλλα δεν ήξερα κανέναν... Οπότε δεν έκατσα και πολύ.. Πάντως το AP έπαιζε άψογα...  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> ..... 
> Ξεκινάω και έρχομαι με την κόρη μου(θέλει να στήσει ένα firenas και έχει κάποιες ερωτήσεις) ...


παιδί θαύμα .. ελπίζω να της έλυσα κάποιες απορίες 
Να την (ή μάλλον να τους) χαίρεσαι Γιάννη  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> Δεν γίνεται να αφήσουμε τον εξοπλισμό εκεί; Αλλο ένα σκυλοκαφέ στέκι για την περιοχή  
> 
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιους χώρους θα έπρεπε να επιδιώκαμε να τους καλύπτουμε πάσει θυσία...


κάτι καλό υπάρχει στον αέρα  :: 
θα δούμε, δεν λέω λεπτομέρειες ...  ::

----------


## prometheus

> Ξεκινάω και έρχομαι με την κόρη μου(θέλει να στήσει ένα firenas και έχει κάποιες ερωτήσεις) και τα stickerάκια που παρήγγειλε ο Δαμιανός.


Εντυπωσιακη η κορακλα σου. Στο paint θα φτιαχνει αριστουργηματα  ::   ::   :: 

Χαρηκα για το περιπτερο και για τα μελη του awmn ... οσο προλαβα να τα γνωρισω.

@noisyjohn: Καλη διασκεδαση με το νεο σου οχημα !!!  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Εντυπωσιακη η κορακλα σου. Στο paint θα φτιαχνει αριστουργηματα


Κάτι τέτοια φτιάχνει...

Χάρηκα και εγώ για τις γνωριμίες που έκανα, especially με τον noisyjohn που είπαμε αρκετά πραγματάκια σε τόσο λίγο χρόνο.

----------


## ALTAiR

Φωτός από το Ham Fest. Υπάρχουνε και σε high res στο DC++ στο folder με όνομα: "Ham Fest 2007 - Gkazi"

----------


## ALTAiR

Άλλες 2.

----------


## chrislsp

Ρε παλικάρια...λυπηθείτε και εμένα που δεν έχω awmn εξαιτίας μιας βλάβης και μπαίνω μέσω dsl...δε γινεται να μου τις δώσετε μέσω mail ή μέσω ftp?(εννοώ τις high-res και καμία άλλη αν υπάρχει...τράβηξα και εγώ με το κινητό του παναγιώτη μερικές και έβγαλε και ο sv1her!!  ::  )

PLEASEEEEE  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chrislsp

HAhaha...είμαι και εγώ στις φώτο του altair με γυρισμένη πλάτη κολλημένος με το PC που είναι εκει...είναι και ο Παναγιώτης  ::  που δεν ήθελε φώτο  ::   ::   ::  ...τον τσακώσαμε!!!

----------


## sv1her

Καλησπέρα.
Και εγω έχω βλάβη στο ταρατσοPC (όπως είπα και στο HamFest) και μπαίνω από Inet. 

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας παιδιά. Πολύ καλή και αξιόλογη δουλειά.

Όσο για τις φωνές του επιστάτη για την άνοδο στο παλιό οξειδωμένο μεταλικό καζάνι αποθήκευσης υγραερίου (τη μεταλική κατασκευή) τη περασμένη Τρίτη το απόγευμα είχε δίκιο γιατί δεν είχε ενημερωθεί. Τη Παρασκευή (μετά από την ενημέρωση του) δεν αντιμετωπίσαμε αυτό το πρόβλημα στο στήσιμο των κεραιών.

Κάποιος άλλος (όνομα δεν γράφω αλλά όσοι έμειναν κάποιες ώρες στο χώρο τον ξέρουν) έχει ακούσει τις 3 τελευταίες μέρες πολύ περισσότερα.

Χαίρομαι πολύ που υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον από τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες για τον ΑΜΔΑ. Ελπίζω πως θα υπάρξει και αντίστοιχο ενδιαφέρον απο το ΑΜΔΑ για το ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό.

Φωτογραφίες μάλλον τη Τετάρτη το βράδυ θα μπορέσω να ανεβάσω.
Θα μπουν και στη ιστοσελίδα της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών 
http://WWW.RAAG.ORG & http://WWW.RAAG.AWMN και στο περιοδικό SVNEA που εκδίδει για τα μέλη της. 

Πραγματικά χάρηκα για όσους γνώρισα & λυπάμαι που δεν είχα χρόνο να σας γνωρίσω όλους όσους περάσατε.

Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια για τη συμμετοχή / παρουσία σας 
και 
σας ευχαριστώ εκ βάθους καρδίας για τη συνεργασία

----------


## panste

Φωτογραφίες

----------


## panste

Φωτογραφίες 2

----------


## panste

Φωτογραφίες 3

----------


## chrislsp

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chrislsp

Πολύ καλές φώτο panste  ::   ::  Ταλέντο αυτός που τις τράβηξε  ::   ::   ::  !!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Ο κυριος στην DSC00052 τι ειχε πιει και βρισκοταν σε τετοια νιρβανα?  ::

----------


## panste

> Ο κυριος στην DSC00052 τι ειχε πιει και βρισκοταν σε τετοια νιρβανα?


Τι δεν είχε πιεί μάλλον  ::  
Καφέ, Καθότι τον ξυπνήσαμε με το ζόρι κατά τις 12:30 για να έρθει.

----------


## chrislsp

Εγώ θα το ξαναπώ ακόμη μια φορά...περάσαμε πάρα πολύ ωραία και ξενέρωσα που έφυγα νωρίς σήμερα αλλά είχα διάβασμα...εχθές όμως έκατσα 8-9 ώρες περίπου  ::   ::  !!!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Καλησπέρα.
> Και εγω έχω βλάβη στο ταρατσοPC (όπως είπα και στο HamFest) και μπαίνω από Inet. 
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας παιδιά. Πολύ καλή και αξιόλογη δουλειά.
> 
> Όσο για τις φωνές του επιστάτη για την άνοδο στο παλιό οξειδωμένο μεταλικό καζάνι αποθήκευσης υγραερίου (τη μεταλική κατασκευή) τη περασμένη Τρίτη το απόγευμα είχε δίκιο γιατί δεν είχε ενημερωθεί. Τη Παρασκευή (μετά από την ενημέρωση του) δεν αντιμετωπίσαμε αυτό το πρόβλημα στο στήσιμο των κεραιών.
> 
> Κάποιος άλλος (όνομα δεν γράφω αλλά όσοι έμειναν κάποιες ώρες στο χώρο τον ξέρουν) έχει ακούσει τις 3 τελευταίες μέρες πολύ περισσότερα.
> 
> ...


Αν και δε σε γνώρισα από κοντά, ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά λόγια κα ιτη φιλοξενια.
Κάνε μας όμως ένα mini tutorial για τα βήματα που πρέπει να κάνει κάποιος για να γίνει ραδιοερασιτέχνης. Φαίνεται βουνό στην αρχή για κάποιον άσχετο όπως εγώ. 
Πχ αγοράζεις ένα βιβλίο όπως το τάδε, κάνεις αίτηση για άδεια(υπάρχει στο site της ένωσης-ΟΚ), χρειάζεσαι τον miniu εξοπλισμό που είναι το τάδε και κοστίζει περίπου τόσο...
Κάτι τέτοιο, 10 λεπτά θα πάρει, αλλά νομίζω αξίζει τον κόπο για όσους ενδιαφέρονται!
Τον sv1grm τον έψαχνα πες του αλλά δε τον βρήκα σήμερα το πρωΐ. Άργησε να ξυπνήσει?  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Ρε παλικάρια...λυπηθείτε και εμένα που δεν έχω awmn εξαιτίας μιας βλάβης και μπαίνω μέσω dsl...δε γινεται να μου τις δώσετε μέσω mail ή μέσω ftp?(εννοώ τις high-res και καμία άλλη αν υπάρχει...τράβηξα και εγώ με το κινητό του παναγιώτη μερικές και έβγαλε και ο sv1her!!  )
> 
> PLEASEEEEE


Ετοιμάζω γι αύριο και τις δικές μου, αλλά ντεν εχει ινδερνετ για το σερβερ (βλάβη forthnet)

Η μοίρες μας σε χωριστούς δρόμους ...  :: 
ίσως φτιαχτεί αύριο ...

----------


## petzi

Άλλη μια πετυχημένη παρουσία του AWMN στην καρδιά της Αθήνας έλαβε τέλος.

Ευχαριστούμε τον sv1her για όλη του την προσπάθεια να πρωταγωνιστήσουμε στο καθιερωμένο ετήσιο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό event. Η υποστηριξή του ήταν σημαντική ακόμα και για επαφές με τους υπέυθυνους του χώρου που εντυπωσίασε όσους ήρθαν.

Το ενδιαφέρον για μια μόνιμη εγκατάσταση awmn freespot που να καλύπτει το χώρο υπήρξε από την πρώτη επίσκεψη και οι πρώτες επαφές άρχισαν από την Παρασκευή με το στήσιμο του προσωρινού κόμβου μας. Φαίνεται πως υπάρχει ηδη η σκέψη από τους υπεύθυνους του χώρου να παρέχονται ασύρματες υπηρεσίες στην Τεχνόπολις. Προγραμματίζεται συνάντηση ώστε να συζητηθεί η δυνατότητα συμμετοχής του AWMN σε ένα "ασύρματο project" στα πλαίσια των αρχών που πρεσβέυει το Δίκτυό μας. Περισσότερα θα ανακοινωθούν εφόσον υπάρχουν εξελίξεις.

Για την πραγματοποίηση της συμμετοχής μας στο HamFest θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσουμε για τη βοήθειά τους :
*sokratisg, katsaros_m, sv1jra* για το στήσιμο του κομβου και τη μεταφορά όλου αυτού του υλικού στο χώρο
*mojiro* για τη συγκέντρωση υλικού και το software στήσιμο 
*sv1ggc* για το interface που παραχώρησε
*noisyjohn, senius, nikpangr* για την ετοιμότητα παραχώρησης link
*promitheus, panste, noisyjohn, altair, dti, chrislsp* για τις ώρες που αφιέρωσαν στο "περίπτερό" μας.

Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να εκφράσω την απογοητευσή μου για :
- την χαμηλή διαθεσίμοτητα για βοήθεια (φαίνεται από το παρόν post) στο στήσιμο της παρουσίας μας στο hamfest
- το ότι η όλη προσπάθεια παρούσίας σε ένα "συγγενή" χώρο η οποία συνήθως μας ενώνει και αποτελεί αφορμή για πανηγύρι για το hobby μας πέρασε σχεδόν απαρατήρητη στην κοινότητά μας, πράγμα που φάνηκε από τη σχετικά μικρή συμμετοχή - επίσκεψη στο χώρο από συνawmnίτες αλλά και από την "ένταση" που έχουν άλλα post στο forum για θέματα που μας χωρίζουν.....

----------


## chrislsp

> Η μοίρες μας σε χωριστούς δρόμους ... 
> ίσως φτιαχτεί αύριο ...


Δε βαριέσαι  ::  εμείς να'μαστε καλά και όλα τα άλλα φτιάχνονται  ::  
Θα τις βρούμε τις υπόλοιπες φώτο αν και έκαναν upload μερικές ο panste και ο ALTAiR  ::  Ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτο και πάνω απ'όλα για τη πολύ καλή προσπάθεια που έγινε για να προβληθεί το δίκτυο αλλά και για να περάσουμε καλά εμείς οι ίδιοι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να εκφράσω την απογοητευσή μου για :
> - την χαμηλή διαθεσίμοτητα για βοήθεια (φαίνεται από το παρόν post) στο στήσιμο της παρουσίας μας στο hamfest
> - το ότι η όλη προσπάθεια παρούσίας σε ένα "συγγενή" χώρο η οποία συνήθως μας ενώνει και αποτελεί αφορμή για πανηγύρι για το hobby μας πέρασε σχεδόν απαρατήρητη στην κοινότητά μας, πράγμα που φάνηκε από τη σχετικά μικρή συμμετοχή - επίσκεψη στο χώρο από συνawmnίτες αλλά και από την "ένταση" που έχουν άλλα post στο forum για θέματα που μας χωρίζουν.....


Δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο αυτό το φαινόμενο. Διαχρονικά έχει αποδειχθεί οτι δύσκολα ξεκολλάνε οι περισσότεροι από το pc για να έλθουν να βοηθήσουν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Επίσης, σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει η εποχή (τώρα λόγω εξετάσεων, υπάρχουν αρκετοί που δεν μπορούν) και κάτι ακόμη, πολύ βασικό για τέτοιες προσπάθειες: να υπάρχει καλό κλίμα μεταξύ της κοινότητας και να διατηρείται πάντα σε φόρμα μια αρκετά μεγάλη ομάδα ατόμων που αποδεδειγμένα γουστάρουν να συμμετέχουν σε ανάλογα στησίματα. Η "φόρμα" της ομάδας πρέπει να διατηρείται μέσα από τη συμμετοχή σε διάφορα επίπεδα στα του Συλλόγου και του δικτύου (και όχι απαραίτητα μέσα από ταρατσάδες). 
Γι αυτό επιβάλλονται περισσότερα καλέσματα, πιο έγκαιρα, προγραμματισμός και περισσότερες εκδηλώσεις, αποφάσεις που θα λαμβάνονται μετά από συζήτηση με τα μέλη και γενικά υποκίνηση με κάθε τρόπο της συμμετοχής. 

Πάντως η όλη προσπάθεια σαφώς καταγράφεται στα συν του παρόντος Δ.Σ.
Άντε και του χρόνου!  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Γι αυτό επιβάλλονται περισσότερα καλέσματα, πιο έγκαιρα, προγραμματισμός και περισσότερες εκδηλώσεις, αποφάσεις που θα λαμβάνονται μετά από συζήτηση με τα μέλη και γενικά υποκίνηση με κάθε τρόπο της συμμετοχής.


18 Απριλιου το μαθαμε
18 Μαιου μας καλεσανε
27 Μαιου ξεκινησε η οργανωση
2 Ιουνιου ξεκινησε το Fest

Σε ολο αυτο το χρονικο ποσοι δωσανε σημεια ζωης ?

Ποσο καιρο πριν θα πρεπει να ανακοινωθει κατι για να εχει συμμετοχη ?

Ο Περικλης ειναι γενικοτερα υπερ του ανοιχτου καλεσματος οπως
εγινε και τωρα αλλα και στην Ηλεκτρονικα.

Ναι, στα ανοιχτα καλεσματα και οχι στα παρεηστικα στησιματα, αλλα
κατα ποσο μπορεις να βασιστεις σε ατομα τα οποια που θα μπορουσαν
ή και θα επρεπε να ειναι εκει, και δεν ηταν ?

Εν τελη φανηκε πως ολη η δουλεια βγηκε με 10-20 "καλεσματα" μεσω
τηλεφωνου και οχι μεσω φορουμ.

----------


## petzi

> Ο Περικλης ειναι γενικοτερα υπερ του ανοιχτου καλεσματος οπως
> εγινε και τωρα αλλα και στην Ηλεκτρονικα.


καταρχήν όλο το ΔΣ είναι υπέρ του "ανοιχτού καλέσματος" και όχι μόνο ο Περικλής. 
Το σημερινό ΔΣ ποτέ (μα ποτέ μέχρι σήμερα) δεν είπε όχι σε πρωτοβουλίες μελών του δικτύου (όχι μόνο του Συλλόγου) σε ένα project. Μια σωστά προγραμματισμένη δουλειά με ένα σαφώς ορισμένο σκοπό θα τύγχανε της υποστήριξης του συλλόγου. 

Έχουμε ήδη βγεί όμως off-topic και το ζήτημα της συμμετοχής - διαθεσιμότητας για κοινούς σκοπούς είναι μεγάλο ζήτημα και με προβλήματίζει έντονα. Πριν φτάσω να πω δυνατά τη σκέψη μου, αναλογίζομαι στο τι δεν κάνω εγώ καλά. Ας κάνει ο καθένας προσωπικά το ίδιο από τη μεριά του.

----------


## dti

> Έχουμε ήδη βγεί όμως off-topic και το ζήτημα της συμμετοχής - διαθεσιμότητας για κοινούς σκοπούς είναι μεγάλο ζήτημα και με προβλήματίζει έντονα. Πριν φτάσω να πω δυνατά τη σκέψη μου, αναλογίζομαι στο τι δεν κάνω εγώ καλά. Ας κάνει ο καθένας προσωπικά το ίδιο από τη μεριά του.


Καλό είναι να ανοίξει κάποιο νέο topic και να πει ο καθένας τις σκέψεις του.
Πάντως σαν πιο παλιός και έχοντας πάρει μέρος σε πολλές ανάλογες εκδηλώσεις, θα πω οτι το εκάστοτε Δ.Σ. δεν πρέπει να πτοείται από τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Είναι η συνήθης περίπτωση και όχι η εξαίρεση.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> Έχουμε ήδη βγεί όμως off-topic και το ζήτημα της συμμετοχής - διαθεσιμότητας για κοινούς σκοπούς είναι μεγάλο ζήτημα και με προβλήματίζει έντονα. Πριν φτάσω να πω δυνατά τη σκέψη μου, αναλογίζομαι στο τι δεν κάνω εγώ καλά. Ας κάνει ο καθένας προσωπικά το ίδιο από τη μεριά του.
> 
> 
> Καλό είναι να ανοίξει κάποιο νέο topic και να πει ο καθένας τις σκέψεις του.
> Πάντως σαν πιο παλιός και έχοντας πάρει μέρος σε πολλές ανάλογες εκδηλώσεις, θα πω οτι το εκάστοτε Δ.Σ. δεν πρέπει να πτοείται από τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Είναι η συνήθης περίπτωση και όχι η εξαίρεση.


Μήπως μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα ετήσιο ίσως (όσο αυτό είναι εφικτό) με τις εκδηλώσεις που θέλουμε και πρέπει να συμμετέχουμε ώστε να υπάρχει έγκαιρη προετοιμασία και αφύπνιση?
Επίσης ίσως να ήτανε καλό μέσω του συλλόγου και προσφορών από μέλη να βρεθούνε μόνιμα ifs για συγκεκριμένα σημεία της Αττικής(πχ Ανθούσα-Γκάζι) και γενικότερα εξοπλισμός (όπως ubuntulaptόπια) που δε θα τον ψάχνουμε τελευταία στιγμή ή θα στήνουμε λειτουργικά εκείνη την ώρα.
2-3 πραγματάκια που σίγουρα μειώνουνε το χρόνο προετοιμασίας και τη δυσκολία του στησίματος. Έτοιμα Links, standard εξοπλισμός. 

Είναι προτάσεις απλά και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον είναι εφικτές. 

Καλοπροαίρετα πάντα.  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μερικές φωτογραφίες στο πάνθεον ...  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

... και μερικές ακόμα συλλεκτικές ....  ::

----------


## sv1her

Σας ευχαριστω όλους για καλά σας λόγια.
Ήταν το λιγότερο που μπορούσα να κάνω για έναν ενεργό και δραστήριο Σύλλογο σαν το δικό σας.
Ότι βοήθεια χρειασθείται μην διστάσεται να τη ζητήσετε για οποιοδήποτε θέμα και για το Hotspot στο Γκάζι.

Για τον οδηγό πως μπορείς να γίνεις ραδιοερασιτέχνης κάτι θα φτιάξω αν και είμαι πιγμένος στις δουλειές. Λίγο υπομονή.

----------


## chrislsp

::

----------


## slapper

Well done και από εμένα!!
όλα ήταν super!!!

Και εγώ θα ήθελα πάντως να υπήρχε ένα hotspot για την περιοχή
πραγματικά αξίζει να πίνουμε το καφεδάκι μας και να μαζευόμαστε εκέι
Δεν λέω καλοί οι αμπελόκηποι αλλά τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός θέλει κάτι 
πιο φωτείνο!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Well done και από εμένα!!
> όλα ήταν super!!!
> 
> Και εγώ θα ήθελα πάντως να υπήρχε ένα hotspot για την περιοχή
> πραγματικά αξίζει να πίνουμε το καφεδάκι μας και να μαζευόμαστε εκέι
> Δεν λέω καλοί οι αμπελόκηποι αλλά τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός θέλει κάτι 
> πιο φωτείνο!!


Ξανά προτείνω, με photo που έχω ποστάρει πιό πάνω με την οπτική μας επαφή στο Γκάζι (ειδικά την μεταλλική κατασκευή), μπορώ να σπάσω το link με τον djbill, και το Γκάζι, (αύριο κιόλας), γίνεται ο ενδιάμεσος μόνιμος κόμβος του Κεραμεικού.

Πρoσωπική μου και ταπεινή άποψη ειναι να δημιουργηθεί link στον χώρο μεταξύ του sv1ggc και του djbill.

----------


## chrislsp

Στο προηγούμενο στέκι σας δεν ερχόμουνα μα λόγω του μετρό που βρίσκεται εκεί νομίζω πως είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα!  ::

----------


## sv1her

Λίγο υπομονή όλοι σας για το hotspot στο Γκάζι. Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. Δεν είναι η ταράτσα του σπιτιού μας για να κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε, όπως το θέλουμε & όποτε θέλουμε.
Στο χώρο συστεγάζονται ο Ραδιοφωνικός Σταθμός Αθήνα 9.84 και η Τεχνόπολις και ίσως και άλλοι/άλλες υπηρεσίες του Δήμου Αθηναίων, που πιθανότατα να μην το γνωρίζουμε.
Κάντε υπομονή και δείξτε εμπιστοσύνη στο Δ.Σ. του συλλόγου του ΑΜΔΑ σας παρακαλώ. Τις ενέργειες και τις απαιτούμενες κινήσεις θα τις κάνει όταν πρέπει και όπως πρέπει.

Ήδη η σπορά έχει γίνει από αυτούς που έπρεπε να γίνει και τώρα όλοι μας περιμένουμε να φυτρώσει ο βλαστός. Θα δείτε και σχετικές φωτογραφίες / πειστήρια για το θέμα σύντομα. 
Υπομονή.

Επειδή εδώ το Post αφορά άλλο θέμα θα πρότεινα να ανοιχθεί ένα καινούργιο Post για το hotspot στο Γκάζι και να μεταφερθούν στο νέο ότι αφορά το κόμβο στο Γκάζι.
Και πραγματικά ελπίζω να είστε όλοι σας εκεί, όσοι γράφετε εδώ, όταν θα έρθει η ώρα να στηθεί ο κόμβος αυτός.

----------


## sv1her

φωτογραφίες από την εκδήλωση

----------


## sv1her

ακομα μερικές

----------


## sv1her

φωτό

----------


## sv1her

και άλλες

----------


## sv1her

μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες

----------


## sv1her

ακόμα μερικές. Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα.

----------


## dti

> Λίγο υπομονή όλοι σας για το hotspot στο Γκάζι. Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. Δεν είναι η ταράτσα του σπιτιού μας για να κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε, όπως το θέλουμε & όποτε θέλουμε.
> Στο χώρο συστεγάζονται ο Ραδιοφωνικός Σταθμός Αθήνα 9.84 και η Τεχνόπολις και ίσως και άλλοι/άλλες υπηρεσίες του Δήμου Αθηναίων, που πιθανότατα να μην το γνωρίζουμε.
> Κάντε υπομονή και δείξτε εμπιστοσύνη στο Δ.Σ. του συλλόγου του ΑΜΔΑ σας παρακαλώ. Τις ενέργειες και τις απαιτούμενες κινήσεις θα τις κάνει όταν πρέπει και όπως πρέπει.


Από σημερινό δημοσίευμα της Ναυτεμπορικής:




> Ανανεώνεται ο «Αθήνα 9,84»
> 
> ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ανανεωμένο πρόσωπο του δημοτικού ραδιοσταθμού ΑΘΗΝΑ 9,84 παρουσίασε χθες σε συνέντευξη Τύπου με αφορμή τα 20 χρόνια λειτουργίας του, ο πρόεδρος του δ.σ. Θανάσης Καφέζας, παρουσία του δημάρχου Αθηναίων Νικήτα Κακλαμάνη, του προέδρου της ΕΣΗΕΑ Πάνου Σόμπολου κ.ά.
> 
> Όπως ανέφερε ο κ Καφέζας στόχος του δ.σ. είναι να μετατραπεί ο ΑΘΗΝΑ 9,84 σε ένα καινοτόμο επικοινωνιακό Οργανισμό, πρωτοπορώντας για μια ακόμη φορά, όπως και κατά την έναρξη της λειτουργίας του πριν από 20 χρόνια, στο σύγχρονο περιβάλλον των ΜΜΕ, *δίνοντας προτεραιότητα στη διαβούλευση και την επικοινωνία με τους δημότες της Αθήνας, με την αξιοποίηση των νέων τεχνολογιών ώστε να διασφαλίζεται βήμα διαλόγου και συμμετοχής σε κάθε πολίτη της Αθήνας*.
> 
> Ειδικότερα στην πρόταση του δ.σ. προβλέπονται μεταξύ άλλων πληροφοριακά και ενημερωτικά ένθετα στις εφημερίδες ελεύθερης κυκλοφορίας (free press) της πόλης, δημιουργία διαδικτυακής πύλης με χρήσιμες πληροφορίες για τους δημότες και τους επισκέπτες της Αθήνας, με συνεχή ροή πληροφοριών και ειδήσεων και προβολή της πρωτεύουσας και στο εξωτερικό, αφού οι σελίδες του portal θα είναι προσβάσιμες σε πολλές γλώσσες σε όλο τον κόσμο, ψηφιακή διαδικτυακή τηλεόραση, η οποία θα αναμεταδίδεται μέσα από το portal του "9.84" -το πρόγραμμα της Web TV του σταθμού θα είναι διαθέσιμο στα ξενοδοχεία της πόλης, σε σειρά ξένων γλωσσών αλλά παράλληλα θα διασφαλίζεται η προβολή των εκδηλώσεων του δήμου και των συνεδριάσεων του δημοτικού συμβουλίου- εναλλακτικές μορφές επικοινωνίας και ενημέρωσης, με τη χρήση των υπηρεσιών SMS, RDS (το σύστημα εμφάνισης των πληροφοριών στις οθόνες των ραδιοφώνων) και πρόσβαση σε πραγματικό χρόνο σε χρήσιμες και ενίοτε κρίσιμες πληροφορίες και τέλος οργάνωση και συμμετοχή μιας σειράς εκδηλώσεων πολιτιστικού, κοινωνικού και ψυχαγωγικού χαρακτήρα σε κάθε γωνιά της πόλης.
> 
> «Αισιοδοξούμε ότι το σχέδιό μας θα αλλάξει για μια ακόμη φορά το τοπίο της δημοτικής ραδιοφωνίας, εκσυγχρονίζοντάς το και οδηγώντας το σε νέες κατευθύνσεις» υπογράμμισε ο κ. Καφέζας και κατέληξε: «Είμαστε σίγουροι ότι θα κλέψει, για μια ακόμη φορά, τις καρδιές των Αθηναίων».


Μια δική μας πρόταση για αξιοποίηση των νέων τεχνολογιών στο συγκεκριμένο χώρο ίσως είναι πιο επίκαιρη από ποτέ!  ::

----------


## chrislsp

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chrislsp

Πολύ καλές φώτο...Αντε και του χρόνου

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1her

DTI καλησπέρα.
Οι συζητήσεις έχουν αρχίσει και μέλος του Δ.Σ. του ΑΜΔΑ και εγώ τα γνωρίζουμε αυτά και ακόμα μερικά από τη Κυριακή το μεσημέρι. Δηλαδή 2 ημέρες πριν την ανακοίνωση τους.
Δεν γράφω άλλα για το θέμα. Σας παραθέτω φωτογραφία αγκαλιά με Προέδρους ... και πολλά χαμόγελα μετά από τις πρώτες συζητήσεις ...

Υπάρχει και άλλη φωτογραφία .... πιο ζουμερή αλλά την αφήνω για ... αργότερα!

Υπομονή. Χρειάζονται προσεκτικά βήματα, μικρά και σταθερά.

----------


## sv1her

Στο site της Ε.Ε.Ρ. http://www.raag.org 
έχουν "ανέβει" φωτογραφικα άλμπουμ από το HamFest.

----------

